# sr20de red top naturally aspirated



## bossballa (Apr 12, 2008)

I recently bought a motor of ebay for my 1991 G20 the auction said it will be the same engine as in my car, well anyways my engine got here and it has a red top. So is this a GT sr20de UKDM? and will it fit into my car without any mods?


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

what is stamped on the side of the head? 

http://www.sr20forum.com/1355273-post2.html

Head #'s
1N5 V1 - SR16VE
1N5 V2 - SR20VE
5J -
51N -
52F - Larger Exhaust Valves Silvia engine
53C - JDM Pulsar GTi-R. 8.3:1 T28 Turbo Low Imp. 444cc Injectors Larger Top Mount Intercooler Larger Oil Cooler Solid Lifters Ind. TB's Oil Squirters
53J V1 - USDM Black Channel Valve Cover Highport 9.5:1 1990-92 Red Injectors EGR OBD-1
53J V2 - 1R USDM Silver Valve Cover Highport 9.5:1 Red Injectors EGR OBD-1 1993 RIBS
53J V3 - 5R JDM Ribs on head Silver Valve Cover Red Injectors Mitsubu Alt. tubular ex. manifold 1/1 in circle and /5 in circle on head beside 53J
53J V4 - JDM Black Channel valve cover
53J V5 - JDM Silver Valve Cover No Ribs
53J V6 - BlueBird SR20DET 8.5:1 sodium filled valves 7mm stem Oil Squirters T25 Turbo High Imp. 370cc Injectors Top Mount Intercooler Oil Cooler Hydraulic Lifters Single TB
53J V7 - JDM Black Channel valve cover tubular ex. manifold 10:1
53J V8 - 2L W11 Avenir 8.5:1 silver valve cover Ribs 370cc purple injectors T25 ball bearing turbo Big TPS No EGR Mitsu altenator High port Internal coil OBD-I Stock oil catch can steel pipe has a built in restrictor.........the one the runs from the valve cover forward then behind the distributor to the stock catch can. same BOV/CBV as teh 1stGen DSM
53J V9 - W10 weaker BOV then the W11 Non ball bearing turbo 8.5:1
53J V10 - 3L 10:1 JDM bare aluminum cover w/ black in the middle No Ribs under the coil there is a circle with a line through it and a small number 7
53J V11 - 2R I think this is a W10 BlueBird SR20DET 8.5:1 sodium filled valves 7mm stem Oil Squirters T25 Turbo High Imp. 370cc Injectors Top Mount Intercooler Oil Cooler Hydraulic Lifters Single TB Red V/C black channel
53J V12 - 3L JDM Ribbed head, All silver valve cover, either a 6 or 9 and a 1 in circles under the coil.
53J V13 - 8R JDM with an 8 in a circle behind the coil bare aluminum vc tubular header external coil and egrless of course highport ribs on the side of head
53J V14 - 8L USDM Ribs 93 NX2000 All Silver Valve cover 9.5:1
54C - N14 Pulsar DET
54D -
58Y - SR18DE JDM highport.
64J - SR18DE SR18Di JDM lowport.
65J - 2R 2J2 10:1 JDM Silver valve cover
78E - BlueBird SR20DET (53J Head) Larger Exhaust Valves
79E - Larger Exhaust Valves
89H - SR20DE Silver Valve Cover U.K. '94 SLX P10 lowport No ribs 10.0:1.
89J - SR20DE Red Valve Cover UK lowport sodium filled valves 10:1 Gray 259cc Injectors .
94Y V1 - 3L SR20DE US lowport 9.5:1 OBD-1 1994
94Y V2 - SR20DE US lowport 9.5:1 OBD-2 1995-99
96J - 1R UK Redtop 10:1 Highport (UK 101 1R 96J head)Gray 259cc Injectors Mitsubu Alt. sodium filled valves
Unknown - USDM B15 Roller Motor Nonpainted VC 9.5:1 OBD-2
Unknown V1 - AUTECH 11.5:1 175hp for Lucino Nonpainted VC
Unknown V2 - AUTECH 11.5:1 180hp for Primera Nonpainted VC
Unknown - 53J 4R, JDM 53J 3L, 53J 1R McRib USDM, 53J 4J???, 53J 4L
that sould be a blue bird?


----------



## bossballa (Apr 12, 2008)

where do i look for the stamp? the only marking i could find other than the serial numbers was AG9. and thats now on the headcode list.


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

I believe its on the distributer side of the head. been a while since I looked at mine (53j).


----------



## soulsultan (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn dude, you have too much money!!! lol


----------

